# Scribophile Members



## Philip Overby (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I recently joined Scribophile as I've heard good things about it and it's always good to try to get new perspectives on reading and writing. However, I don't really know where to start. Ideally, it would be great to find Mythic Scribes members to connect with on there. If you're on Scribophile, let me know and I'll try to find some of your work to critique. Cheers!


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 5, 2015)

Phillip,

I just cross-posted (on the Showcase as well) my first chapter over at Scribophile.  It's in the queue, though, so who knows how long it will take to come up for review.  3 weeks to a month?

Let me know if you post, and I'll try to do a critique if you want (the new member queue is expedited).

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 5, 2015)

Cool, thanks! I wasn't sure how long it took to work things out. I heard Scribophile is better if you're not in a hurry to get feedback because it may take a while. That's why I'm happy to have my regular critique partners and try this out as well.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Jun 5, 2015)

I've been on Scribophile for several months, and have had nothing but good results. The first thing to do, of course, is to critique a few stories so you can build up your karma (which is required before you can post your own work). And the first story you post shouldn't take any time at all to get critiqued, since they put it in a new user spotlight. I think I had critiques back from my first story in less than a week.

One suggestion I would make is to join a few groups -- I'm in several that are scifi/fantasy related. If you critique the work of someone in a group you're a member of, you get bonus karma. And you can post to the group's forum asking for critiques when you post something, which speeds up the process (since I believe group members get bonus karma even if your story isn't in the spotlight yet).

I added you to my favorites list, so I'll keep an eye out for when you post something.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 5, 2015)

Cool, I added you also, Ryan. Do you have any group suggestions? I looked at some, but haven't gotten a chance to dive in yet.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jun 5, 2015)

I've been toying with the idea of showing the beginning of my WIP.

I'm not a member of Scribophile, but I'm curious.

Should I show my work here or there or both?

I've never performed a professional critique before so I'm not sure how beneficial my opinion would be.

I'm worried that if I show my work here and get met with silence that I might get discouraged, and that could be a bad thing for me mentally right now. 

Do other writers really want to read my work? I'm guessing no.

I could be way off.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey, now! I'm on there too! I'm under my pen name: Rue Hirsch if you want to add me. I love Scribophile. So far, I have only posted the first chapter of my novel in progress and the commentary I received blew my mind. It was constructive, positive, and very helpful. 

MineOwnKing, it's a great site and the people are super friendly. Don't worry about getting discouraged from the commentary. The structure is set up for reviewers to be graded--somewhat--on how they review as well.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jun 5, 2015)

Chesterama said:


> Hey, now! I'm on there too! I'm under my pen name: Rue Hirsch if you want to add me. I love Scribophile. So far, I have only posted the first chapter of my novel in progress and the commentary I received blew my mind. It was constructive, positive, and very helpful.
> 
> MineOwnKing, it's a great site and the people are super friendly. Don't worry about getting discouraged from the commentary. The structure is set up for reviewers to be graded--somewhat--on how they review as well.



Thanks Chesterama,

I've had some big projects holding me back from my work lately but I'll scrutinize my opening again and possibly showcase it there or here in a couple of days.

I like to help people when I can but I'm suffering from some depression and I'm still on the fence about revealing my work.

I need to finish my current novel and I feel fragile. 

I need happy thoughts.


----------



## Nagash (Jun 6, 2015)

I recently joined Scribophile, hoping to improve my writing in english. i'd be glad to check out your upcoming writing phil. I put in my "pen name" if I were to have one : Louis T. Guegan. Yeah, doesn't sound so good.

The site seems pretty nice ! Looking forward to using it.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Philip, I've been on Scribophile for several months but haven't used it as I didn't know anyone on there. I've now followed a few of you, so maybe we can connect on there. You have to do about 5 critiques before you can post. I'm on there under my real name. I think I was put off by the high standard of the critiques and also it's very public and time consuming when you're trying to write your novel!


----------



## Chessie (Jun 6, 2015)

I really enjoy the critique process there. Agreed that it is time consuming, but it fills my tummy with flurries when people thank me in return.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Jun 6, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> I've been toying with the idea of showing the beginning of my WIP.
> 
> I'm not a member of Scribophile, but I'm curious.
> 
> ...




MineOwnKing -- Don't worry too much about having done a professional critique. I had that same worry when I first joined the site. But they've got a couple of really good tutorials that walk you through what's expected. And as much as anything, it's just about giving an honest opinion of what you thought of the writing (in a very polite, constructive way). The goal is to help the other writer improve, so it's all about making helpful suggestions and giving honest feedback. And you can be as detailed as you're comfortable with. I've had some critiques that are just a quick summary paragraph of how they felt about the story, while others have been detailed, line-by-line critiques with suggestions on grammar, structure, style, the whole works. So you can choose your comfort level as far as how in-depth your critiques are. And there are plenty of stories to choose from, so you can focus on the type of fiction you're familiar with, where you likely can provide worthwhile insight.

As far as critiques of your work go, I wouldn't worry about getting discouraged. Yes, you may have to face some hard truths about short-comings in your writing (believe me, I've been there). But at the same time, every critique I've received has been polite, respectful, and aimed at helping my writing improve. And the information I've received really has done wonders to improve my writing -- there are so many little things I've found that I could be doing better. So ultimately I would say that getting on there and putting your works up to get critiqued will only help to make you a better writer.

Chesterama -- I'm right there with you. Once I got comfortable critiquing someone else's work, I was surprised at how enjoyable it can be. Knowing that I'm helping another writer improve their writing, even if it's just in some small way, is a very satisfying feeling.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks Ryan,

  I went to the site to sign up but it seems that they don't appreciate anonymity.

I've never thought of inventing a pen name before....how about Jacques Lapin aka Jack Rabbit?

Seems silly. I guess I could try it.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Jun 7, 2015)

Jacques Lapin -- I like it!

And I would say the reason they don't appreciate anonymity is that sadly way too many people take advantage of anonymity on the Internet to showcase the worst of themselves. A little accountability helps to keep people civil in their interactions with each other.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm new to Scribophile but loving it so far. Everyone has been very welcoming (especially fellow Mythic Scribes members!) and I think it's laid out very well. I do think one reason they encourage using a "real" name, or at least a pen name, is because they also have places where they announce publications and such. That way if you do get something published, you can share it with the rest of the site. That's kind of a nice touch I think, that way people can see that they helped you get something out there in the world.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Jun 7, 2015)

Ryan_Crown said:


> Jacques Lapin -- I like it!
> 
> And I would say the reason they don't appreciate anonymity is that sadly way too many people take advantage of anonymity on the Internet to showcase the worst of themselves. A little accountability helps to keep people civil in their interactions with each other.



Thanks,

  I'm still thinking of joining, I'll try Jacques Lapin if I do.

I would hate to pay the yearly fee and then get bumped off of the site for using a pen name.

I'm trying to critique some stuff here to get my feet wet, I'm not sure if I should be spending additional time on another site, my daily word count on my novel is just starting to go back up and if I go to Scribophile I might get sucked down a rabbit hole of inefficiency. 

Yet, it might be worth it. 

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 8, 2015)

I just joined Scribophiles as Garren Jacobsen.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 8, 2015)

I've been on it for some time, but have not participated. Busy with writing, then with editing, then with that annoyance called Life. But also, like Ruby, I was not highly motivated. It felt a bit like walking into the lobby of an office building. 

I do look once in a while at stories, but haven't critiqued a single one. Or maybe I did once. I have 2 Karma points.

Anyway, I'd love to critique with fellow ScriboMyths (a logism that is neo). I don't have anything posted, but will RSN. I'm there as Ellis Knox. I'm Ellis Knox pretty much all the time. Just checked, in fact.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm A. Howitt over there, so please add me to your favorites.  I am not very active, but may go back from time to time.  I have a fair bit of built up karma for crits, so maybe I'll try it again soon.


----------



## acapes (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey, I'm there too  Been there 3+ years so far. Meet a tonne of awesome folks there too.

Scrib is a great place for getting a wide range of crits, from line-edit style to big picture stuff to reader-response type feedback. Like amny places, the more you put in, the more you get out. Join a few groups and build relationships by critting and joining in conversations (usually best done in groups).

The main forums have their ups and downs


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 8, 2015)

Question: is there a Mythic Scribes group?


----------



## Russ (Jun 8, 2015)

Just joined as Russ Patterson (not my real name).  Will keep an eye out for y'alls work and give it my best stuff.

I likely won't be posting much for review there in the next while as I am currently spending a lot of time editing my wife's work, and doing a top to bottom re-write of my WIP before I finish the darned thing.


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 8, 2015)

@Brian Scott Allen: no such group. I couldn't find a way to create one. The ability to do so is not listed as one of the Premium perks. Perhaps someone else can help. I'd be all for one of those. Meanwhile, I'm in the Fantasy Fricasse group, which is pretty active.

I've combed the thread and have found the following people on Scribophile:
Ryan Crown
Philip Overby
Rue Hirsch
Jacqueline Miller
Garren Jacobsen (Brian Allen)
A. Howitt
Russ Patterson

If anyone else is interested, please post your Scribophile name on this thread. We have enough people for a volleyball team. Perhaps we could get enough to make a baseball team or even football (either kind).

I promise to crit any Mythic stuff posted there. I also promise to put something of my own up RSN.

-= Skip =-
(who is Ellis Knox on Scribophile)


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 9, 2015)

Skip, 

You either need 50 rep. points or premium membership. From your comments I assume you have premium, go to your groups, on the right hand side you'll find a create a group button.


----------



## cupiscent (Jun 9, 2015)

Y'all got me curious, so I've signed up as well. Still trying to navigate it, and I'm a fair way from having anything that I want opinions on, but it looks interesting.


----------



## acapes (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll join a Mythic group if one goes up


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 9, 2015)

I do not have premium. I signed up to Scribophile but really have not taken advantage of it yet. It's rather difficult to find folks, even within groups. For our field, Fantasy Fricasse seems to be the most active.

I need to be a more conscientious critter, and have been too preoccupied with my own writing to be a good neighbor.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 9, 2015)

I definitely intend on going premium soon, like within the next few weeks (while I focus on finishing this second draft of my novel so no distractions). The perks seem very useful to those who have publishing set in their sights. I really enjoy Scribophile and have been making an effort to be more involved there lately.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 13, 2015)

So, I have enough to make a group, but I can't make it private unless I have premium. I don't plan on getting. So, do we want to keep the group private or should we open it up to everyone? (As an aside I like this community's forums a lot more than over there. After posting a topic that raises people's ire I wish to thank this group for being so dang awesome, even if we disagree.)


----------



## skip.knox (Jun 13, 2015)

I agree about the forums. I think what distinguishes between the two is Scribophile is built for critiques, offering tools Scribes doesn't have; Scribes, otoh, has a sense of professionalism and community missing ... well, just about everywhere else.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 13, 2015)

Brian, I'm about to get a premium membership so I'd be happy to do the private group for us. That way we can critique Scribes over there too.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 13, 2015)

I had a premium membership but it lapsed...otherwise I'd do it.  I think it's a great idea and with a Mythic Scribes group (you might want to ask Black Dragon to use the name), I'd be more inclined to step back over there and participate more.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 14, 2015)

I've just made sure I've followed you all back. I agree that Mythic Scribes seems friendlier but maybe that's because being critiqued in public is a bit daunting, unless you're among friends. :grouphug:


----------



## acapes (Jun 15, 2015)

I can start the group if folks would like me to?


----------



## Ruby (Jun 15, 2015)

acapes said:


> I can start the group if folks would like me to?



Hi acapes,

What's your name on Scribophile?


----------



## acapes (Jun 15, 2015)

Ruby said:


> Hi acapes,
> 
> What's your name on Scribophile?



Hey Ruby, I'm _Ashley Capes_ over at Scrib


----------



## acapes (Jun 17, 2015)

Went ahead and made a group - here it is if you'd like to join:

Log In/MythicScribes

PM me at Scrib and I'll add you to it. I've made the group private for now and if anyone had their heart set on leading the mythic scribes group, just lemme know and I can transfer ownership


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jun 22, 2015)

My first chapter is in the Main Spotlight now.

Note that, per the discussion thread in the Showcase forum, I plan to insert a chapter from the antagonist POV before the second scene.


----------



## acapes (Jul 3, 2015)

BWFoster78 said:


> My first chapter is in the Main Spotlight now.
> 
> Note that, per the discussion thread in the Showcase forum, I plan to insert a chapter from the antagonist POV before the second scene.



Will add your chapter and try give it a crit next week


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello everyone  

I know this is a bit of an older thread but I thought I'd bump it to let you all know that I've made the switch from my old critique sites to Scribophile as well. I went through and I think I add all of you to favorites. Over there I'm Stephanie Villegas with an image from the always breathtaking William-Adolphe Bouguereau. ATM I'm working in a different genre when I finish, I'll hopefully be posting more Fantasy. 


While I'm here ... just thought I'd ask - how long does the main spotlight queue usually take? Do you post 1 chapter at a time or would it be better to put 2 or 3 in line for the queue and (if need be) fix them along the way?


----------



## BWFoster78 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't go to Scribophile overly much.  If any of you have something that you want me to crit, feel free to drop me a message here at MS, and I'll check it out.

EDIT: Before you make such a request, though, please check out some of my critiques on the Showcase.  I'm pretty brutal.


----------



## acapes (Jul 21, 2015)

TheCatholicCrow said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I know this is a bit of an older thread but I thought I'd bump it to let you all know that I've made the switch from my old critique sites to Scribophile as well. I went through and I think I add all of you to favorites. Over there I'm Stephanie Villegas with an image from the always breathtaking William-Adolphe Bouguereau. ATM I'm working in a different genre when I finish, I'll hopefully be posting more Fantasy.
> 
> ...




Hey! Added you over there 

I'd say that the main spotlight could take anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months. Personal spotlights are faster of course, once you've got a big network over there. I'd post 2 or 3 chapters at a time - that might allow readers who get sucked into your story to read in bigger chunks.

The first novel I posted there I posted 20-odd chapters at once and a few people read the whole thin in a few days and I got some very valuable, consistent feedback. 

For other projects that I posted a few chapters at a time, feedback varied more - ie: at chaper 15 readers would forget things they read in chapter 2, becasuse it had been a month between posting 2 and 15 etc


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just posted the first chapter of Repulsive on Scribophile (and on the showcase here). It'll be a while before it hits the main spotlight, though.


----------



## Holoman (Jul 4, 2016)

Is anyone still using Scribophile? I just signed up, done a few crits and it seems ok. Just put the first part of my story up for a crit.

Name's Andy Blinston, feel free to add me


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 4, 2016)

Holoman said:


> Is anyone still using Scribophile? I just signed up, done a few crits and it seems ok. Just put the first part of my story up for a crit.
> 
> Name's Andy Blinston, feel free to add me



I'm on Scrib. I mostly hang around on the forums as late since by the end of each day my brain is just fried.


----------

